# photo black / matte black



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

This printer I got uses both photo black and matte black. Tried doing some searches on them for dye sublimation but not much out there.
For dye subbing only which is better or should I be using both. If possible rather not have to buy ink I won't need if only one is needed.
I assume it be the matte.

Thanks


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

freebird1963 said:


> This printer I got uses both photo black and matte black. Tried doing some searches on them for dye sublimation but not much out there.
> For dye subbing only which is better or should I be using both. If possible rather not have to buy ink I won't need if only one is needed.
> I assume it be the matte.
> 
> Thanks


I'm assuming it's an Epson. You're going to want to pick one black channel/cartridge and stay with that one. The other black channel you will fill with a cleaner or some derivative.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Its a used R 2880. Converting it over to dye sub.
It uses light light black, light black and the matte/photo black.
The matte/photo are exchanged depending on if printing glossy or matte paper for fine art/photography. 
I figure since dye sub paper is more matte that matte black is more of the choice but not sure.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

freebird1963 said:


> Its a used R 2880. Converting it over to dye sub.
> It uses light light black, light black and the matte/photo black.
> The matte/photo are exchanged depending on if printing glossy or matte paper for fine art/photography.
> I figure since dye sub paper is more matte that matte black is more of the choice but not sure.


Doesn't matter as it is your preference. If you choose "Matte", you will always want to keep it on this setting. You need to make sure that you specify that in your RIP as well.


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

The photo black/matte black question is not the same in the dye sub world as there will typically be only one black dye sub ink. Where it comes into play is when you select the type of paper you are printing on. On my Epson 4880 with Sawgrasss Inks and an ICC profile, I select Enhanced Matte paper as the paper type (using Conde Dye Trans paper).


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mcpix said:


> The photo black/matte black question is not the same in the dye sub world as there will typically be only one black dye sub ink. Where it comes into play is when you select the type of paper you are printing on. On my Epson 4880 with Sawgrasss Inks and an ICC profile, I select Enhanced Matte paper as the paper type (using Conde Dye Trans paper).


 That's only true for dual CMYK or if using hybrid mode. 

You can easily 8/9 color sub print and have 4 Blacks, 1 Photo/Matte which are interchangeable, and the others are LK and LLK for example ....

Ref the 8/9 color printer sub inks here 

https://cobraink.com/ink/5-9_color_Sublimation.htm


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm... I didn't know they made both matte and photo black sublimation ink. I run an 8 ink Artanium set on my Epson 4880. There is a light black, a light light black and a black which may be a matte black given that Enhanced Matte is the recommended setting. 

In the photo world the reason for matte black and photo black is to account for the different types of paper. Most matte and art papers (and also canvas) require a matte black ink to get the blackest blacks. I'm not sure I understand why you would need both types with dye sublimation.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

mcpix said:


> Hmm... I didn't know they made both matte and photo black sublimation ink. I run an 8 ink Artanium set on my Epson 4880. There is a light black, a light light black and a black which may be a matte black given that Enhanced Matte is the recommended setting.
> 
> In the photo world the reason for matte black and photo black is to account for the different types of paper. Most matte and art papers (and also canvas) require a matte black ink to get the blackest blacks. I'm not sure I understand why you would need both types with dye sublimation.


Maybe other ink makers don't. Cobra advertises both a photo black and matte black. Difference not sure.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mcpix said:


> Hmm... I didn't know they made both matte and photo black sublimation ink. I run an 8 ink Artanium set on my Epson 4880. There is a light black, a light light black and a black which may be a matte black given that Enhanced Matte is the recommended setting.
> 
> In the photo world the reason for matte black and photo black is to account for the different types of paper. Most matte and art papers (and also canvas) require a matte black ink to get the blackest blacks. I'm not sure I understand why you would need both types with dye sublimation.


 I'm not sure the difference either as I only use 4 colors. With sublimation the substrate can be either matte or gloss, but that's a function of the polymer finish, not the inks "sheen".

So your point is well taken.

I think someone actually using 9 inks or 8 inks with sublimation "Photo" or "Matte" would need to shed light on this.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

For starters each cart unlocks which paper settings you can select via Epson's driver. Ones that are not "photo" media options are greyed out (non-selectable) and vice-versa. I also have a R2880 I'm toying with and found that out when I couldn't select matte paper with photo black ink cartridge installed.

To address Cobra's 9-color offering per my experience, a month before they ended the speakeasy process by which to order the "high temp inks", I ordered ink for an Epson Stylus Pro 3800. I was sent one bottle of black ink and instructed to fill the matte & photo carts with it. Since I never planned to switch printer's driver over to photo black to avoid wasting ink via the unavoidable ink purge to do so, I used a few options to ensure ink in the photo black cart got used before it got old. But today I see the offer matte black and photo black sublimation inks?

In regards to what Cobra's web info, I believe their web admin is probably their ink guru. And he can't possibly catch those typos along with answering emails/phone calls, R&D, etc. I say he does a pretty decent job from what I've seen elsewhere.


----------

